# Avatars?



## Cornsnake Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

Does this site allow avatars? If so it's not letting me, why could this be?


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes it does. Please keep threads in the appropriate forum. This one is being moved.


----------



## Cornsnake Kid (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh sorry, I didn't see this forum. In the future I will keep them approprete.

Anyways, I tried to upload one that was the right size and everything, but for some reason, it didn't work


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 10, 2005)

yeh i had the same problem. they've got to be under a certain size and also under a certain amount of kilobytes. i think it says on the page you try to upload them on


----------

